# I made an E3 Bingo Card!



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

So, I saw an E3 Bingo Card template on Twitter by Source Gaming (@AllSourceGaming) and, since I have a lot of free time, I thought I would make a Bingo Card using the template!




Yes, I will be using this during E3. (More specifically, Nintendo @ E3, hence the large amount of Nintendo franchises.) I have a version with my real name that I will be using but won't upload because it's basically the same, but with the name changed.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks good, but everything needs the word DELUXE or DX after it, so we know we'll be getting top-notch Wii U ports of games we already own. Afterall, the Switch is turning out to be quite the Wii U port machine instead of it's own thing.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Looks good, but everything needs the word DELUXE or DX after it, so we know we'll be getting top-notch Wii U ports of games we already own. Afterall, the Switch is turning out to be quite the Wii U port machine instead of it's own thing.


Rookie mistake, I'll get right on it.


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Jun 11, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Looks good, but everything needs the word DELUXE or DX after it, so we know we'll be getting top-notch Wii U ports of games we already own. Afterall, the Switch is turning out to be quite the Wii U port machine instead of it's own thing.


Pokemon XD DX


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> Pokemon XD DX


Pokémon XD DX Deluxe Classic Edition


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Jun 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Pokémon XD DX Deluxe Classic Edition


New Pokemon XD DX Gold Edition Revamped 2 Revised


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2017)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> New Pokemon XD DX Gold Edition Revamped 2 Revised


New Pokemon XD DX Gold Edition Revamped 2 Revised HD for Wii U


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> New Pokemon XD DX Gold Edition Revamped 2 Revised


Super New Mini Power Pokémon XD i Lite Light Micro XL DD LL e U Boy Virtual Advance SP Pocket Player & Knuckles Color Cube  64 & Watch Entertainment System featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry series Also plays on 2DS.


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Jun 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Super New Mini Power Pokémon XD i Lite Light Micro XL DD LL e U Boy Virtual Advance SP Pocket Player & Knuckles Color Cube  64 & Watch Entertainment System featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry series Also plays on 2DS.


Jeff


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 12, 2017)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> Jeff


Bob


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Jun 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Bob


Larry


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 12, 2017)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> Larry


Joe


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Super New Mini Power Pokémon XDS i Lite Light Micro XL DD LL e U Boy Virtual Advance SP Pocket Player & Knuckles Color Cube  64 & Watch Entertainment System featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry series Also plays on 2DS *Game of the year 2017 Edition* *Master collection now in vr A9LHax ready*



Fixed it.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 12, 2017)

Now with 100% more Half-Life 3 hype!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 12, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Fixed it.


You ruined my hilarious reference.
It was a reference to this video:


----------

